# co2 during vegetive growth?



## DillaWilla (Mar 31, 2009)

Advanced growers:

I am moving towards using co2 enrichment in my grow room. I generally veg clones for two-three weeks depending on the strain and then put them into flower. How much better off will I be if I enrich both my veg and flower room or am I safe just adding co2 during flowering cycles.

Your sage help is appreciated!

Peace and Good Growing to all...


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 31, 2009)

How warm is your grow area????  there is NO Need for additional CO2 unless your grow area reaches temps of about 90 F or higher....  

If your grow does not get that warm, just make sure you exchange your air out with fresh regularly to replenish the ambient CO2.


----------



## DillaWilla (Mar 31, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> How warm is your grow area???? there is NO Need for additional CO2 unless your grow area reaches temps of about 90 F or higher....
> 
> If your grow does not get that warm, just make sure you exchange your air out with fresh regularly to replenish the ambient CO2.


 
I would like some other input on this because frankly I dont agree with you.  Read every grow guide on the planet and it clearly states that co2 enrichment is key for increased growth, yields, and generally better MJ plants.  If co2 was only used to control temps than why does just about every master grower i have known/read about use co2?  I need to grow medicinal quality MJ for my ailments and am a CA medical MJ patient.  Ed Rosenthal the MJ guru says that co2 enrichment is a must and that a small closet garden can use all of the ambient co2 at 200 ppm in less than three hours of light time, hence the need to enrich.  I have two 10x10x8 grow rooms with roughly 45 plants in each.

Please more knowledge would be useful and appreciated.

Peace and Good Growing!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 31, 2009)

If you have good air exchange no additional Co2 is necessary for a great grow.

If you dont have a sealed grow environment that can be exhausted on a timer then a constant fresh air supply is just as good.

Co2 will increase yields but only if you have total control of all variables and can maintain a min of 1200 ppm Co2 level.

IMO its just an extra expense as Ive grown some exceptional buds with no additional CO2.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 31, 2009)

I have done both. I have not really seen a benefit of enrichment during veg. I use CO2 during flower and can atest to it increasing yield. However, like stated you must have complete control of the environment in order for it to be beneficial. First you will need to completely seal the grow, that means motorized dampers on intake and exhausts, sealed hoods, a controller, and every nook and cranny of the room air tight. Your temps need to be between 85 and 90 in order to increase the metabolism and actually increase the plants need for CO2. This works great for me because I am not battling to keep my temps at 79 or below. If the application is applied properly you can definantly increase your yield substantially, if you half *** it you are just flushing time and money down the toilet.


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with BuddyLuv. I am using CO2 in Veg and Bloom (generated in Bloom and piped over to VEG.) I can definately see a difference in VEG. and in Bloom too. But room must be sealed and temp controlled-mine runs 75 to 87 -C02 set at 1500 ppm. C02 is Viagra for buds...


----------



## D3 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use it depending on the strain.


----------



## Laconfidential427 (May 1, 2009)

How much co2 do you use? I dont wanna use to much and hurt my ladies. How often should it release co2 when on a timer?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2009)

IMO, you would be far better off learning to grow and worrying about CO2 enhancement after you have some grows under your belt.  There is far more to CO2 enrichment than simply throwing a CO2 source into a grow.  If you are exchanging the air in your space 3-4 times a minute, your plants are getting enough CO2.  You can use advanced techniques after you have become an advanced grower.  There are just so many other things to learn about and watch that IMO CO2 enhancement just complicates things for beginners.


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2009)

:yeahthat: :holysheep: :goodposting:


----------



## DirtySouth (May 24, 2009)

I agree w/ The Hemp Goddess,this is a bit tricky.Co2 was stumbled apon in order to help the leaves "breath" in a hotter enviroment(85+),also not to be used @ night.


----------



## Growdude (May 25, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I agree w/ The Hemp Goddess,this is a bit tricky.Co2 was stumbled apon in order to help the leaves "breath" in a hotter enviroment(85+),also only to be used @ night.



CO2 is only used with the lights on, not off


----------

